# Chains



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm confused about what the numbers mean on a chain. I have a new chain for my electric Stihl and this is what's on the box - (3636) 3/8 .50 56 DL

I know the 3/8 is the pitch and the .50 is the gauge. Is the 56 the number of links in the chain and if so what does the DL mean?

Trying to find out what size file to use with this chain too.

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 13, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> I'm confused about what the numbers mean on a chain. I have a new chain for my electric Stihl and this is what's on the box - (3636) 3/8 .50 56 DL
> 
> I know the 3/8 is the pitch and the .50 is the gauge. Is the 56 the number of links in the chain and if so what does the DL mean?
> 
> ...



DL stands for Drive Link


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 13, 2015)

Just a wag but probably either 1/4" or 3/16" file dia. Or metric. A local saw shop should be able to tell ya.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2015)

13/64 or 7/32 will work, most common file size for 3/8 chain is the 7/32 for oregon chain. 56 dl is the number of teeth on the inside of the chain that rides in the bar groove and is driven by the sprocket. Chains are sold by the number of drive links.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2015)

Greg, I think it's a misprint when you wrote s/8. Didn't you mean 3/8th?

So that's the same size as the one I use on my gas 16 inch 025, that's a 3/8th inch chain too. 

Thanks - Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Greg, I think it's a misprint when you wrote s/8. Didn't you mean 3/8th?
> 
> So that's the same size as the one I use on my gas 16 inch 025, that's a 3/8th inch chain too.
> 
> Thanks - Graybeard


OOPS! Yes I meant 3/8


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2015)

David you will find different answers for different manufacturers. Last I checked with Stihl's site (which has been years) I wrote it on my shop wall. "13/64" or 5.2 mm" for their 3/8" .050 and I prefer a 13/64 file over a 7/32 because it seems to cut a little faster and give me a profile closer to factory (which is what you want unless you're modifying your chain).

If you go to your chain manufacturers website they will have a place that gives you all the necessary info to keep your specific chain sharp. Sometimes it's hard to find though so to answer your question from my view I'd say either a 7/32" or 13/64 round file as Greg suggested, with me opting for the 13/64 but it's personal preference. A 5.2 mm would be closer to 13/64 than 7/32 if you go with a mm file.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

